# Nach "Alles was zählt": Neue Hauptrolle für Cheyenne Pahde



## Death Row (19 Juni 2022)

> Mehr als fünf Jahre glitt Cheyenne Pahde bei "Alles was zählt" übers Eis, dann verkündete sie eine längere Pause. Demnächst wird die "Marie Schmidt"-Darstellerin in einer ganz neuen Rolle zu sehen sein.
> 
> Kurz nach ihrem fünfjähriges Serienjubiläum bei "Alles was zählt" verkündete die Schauspielerin Cheyenne Pahde (27), dass sie sich erst einmal eine Pause von ihrer Rolle in der RTL-Daily nehmen würde. Sie freute sich auf Zeit mit der Familie und auf neue Projekte – die sie damals aber noch nicht verriet. Für eines davon steht sie jetzt bereits vor der Kamera.
> 
> ...



Quelle: bunte.de

Ich freu mich schon tierisch, Chey in einer scharfen Polizei-Uniform zu sehen! 🤩🧡


----------



## dante_23 (19 Juni 2022)

kann man gespannt sein 👮‍♀️🥰


----------



## Punisher (19 Juni 2022)

ich freue mich drauf


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Juni 2022)

👮‍♀️ Bin ja mal gespannt...


----------



## snoopyle2001 (20 Juni 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Quelle: bunte.de
> 
> Ich freu mich schon tierisch, Chey in einer scharfen Polizei-Uniform zu sehen! 🤩🧡



ohne Polizei-Uniform wär bestimmt auch toll


----------



## Death Row (20 Juni 2022)

Darauf spekuliere ich ja auch


----------



## Cherubini (28 Juni 2022)

In der Serie hat bisher niemand aus dem Ermittler-Team eine Uniform getragen, aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja mit Cheyenne ...


----------



## Max100 (28 Juni 2022)

Cherubini schrieb:


> In der Serie hat bisher niemand aus dem Ermittler-Team eine Uniform getragen, aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja mit Cheyenne ...


Na ja, eigentlich tagen die Kripobeamten keine Uniform


----------



## Death Row (28 Juni 2022)

Ich will aber trotzdem, dass Chey eine scharfe Uniform zumindest in einer Szene trägt 🥺


----------



## Devilfish (28 Juni 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich will aber trotzdem, dass Chey eine scharfe Uniform zumindest in einer Szene trägt 🥺


Foxtrott
Uniform
Charlie
Kilo

Da steckt es auch mit drin


----------

